# Recommendations for high level obedience/protection trainer



## Sambazon (Dec 24, 2020)

Hi, so I'd been looking at getting a dog either from or trained by Haz up at Shield K9, which is my first choice. That said, with the neverending COVID situation I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to get a dog over the border (I'm in NJ/NY area) - so if travel restrictions are still in place, does anyone have any recommendations for any top trainers in the NE/East Coast region in the mold of Shield K9?
I want to get the dog trained in high level obedience and possibly some protection work, but most likely just barking deterrence.

One other trainer that has been recommended to me is Carlos Rojas in NJ - has anyone had any experience with him? Any other trainer recommendations?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beth Bradley, John Soares, T, so many..... There really is no need to go to Canada when you are in the middle of world level trainers where you live that have many more years and many more accolades than Haz.


----------



## Sambazon (Dec 24, 2020)

Is T Floyd still training? I spoke to him just before Xmas and he told me he'd sold his kennels. Will check out Beth Bradley and Soares. Any other names? Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Professional Dog Training Services NJ | Dog Trainer Bryan Hendricks



Bryan Hendricks was highly recommended to me.


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

Carlos is a great guy.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

What are your expectations of a PPD?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You might want to look at the PSA trainers in the area. I work with one in NH and there is a stellar one in Hancock PA (I haven't been able to get back to him with covid since I'm not traveling in the opposite direction) that could recommend NJ area trainers for you. Take a look at that site and see who is near you.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Are you looking to do PSA or a board and train situation?

I know mostly top sport guys (mondio, PSA, and IGP), not PPD trainers. 

I'd steer clear of Board and Train, unless you really trust that individual on a less than two degree level of separation. As for PPD... well, that's a pretty big bag of worms. If you just want a bark on command deterrent, that's pretty easy to get, couple that with a GSD with great OB, and you'll be fine. The liability of a "real" PPD is huge. Think hard about what you want, first. And more important, that the dog is up for that job.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Can you list the reasons you need a PPD? This isn't a casual thing at all. It's a lifestyle.


----------



## G81 (Jul 29, 2020)

Beth Bradley in NJ.


----------



## Sambazon (Dec 24, 2020)

Muskeg said:


> Are you looking to do PSA or a board and train situation?
> 
> I know mostly top sport guys (mondio, PSA, and IGP), not PPD trainers.
> 
> I'd steer clear of Board and Train, unless you really trust that individual on a less than two degree level of separation. As for PPD... well, that's a pretty big bag of worms. If you just want a bark on command deterrent, that's pretty easy to get, couple that with a GSD with great OB, and you'll be fine. The liability of a "real" PPD is huge. Think hard about what you want, first. And more important, that the dog is up for that job.


I'm ideally looking to do a board and train situation initially with a top trainer and then after that work regularly 1 on 1 with a more local PSA trainer, moving to groups when the covid situation improves. Only looking to teach the dog barking on command deterrence not full bite work, but would like it to be schutzhund level obedience.

Can you tell me why board and train isn't a great idea? I understand obviously working with the dog myself would be best but a. I'm not a great trainer and b. I'd rather work with the dog when it has more obedience fundamentals in place


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think Bryan Hendricks is what your looking for. Not sure if he does suit work though


Professional Dog Training Services NJ | Dog Trainer Bryan Hendricks



Or since it's a board and train, possibly Shawn and Janet Edwards. Stellar people. Janet is top notch. This would be my first choice even with the distance.





About Janet Dooley


Mission Statement To provide cutting-edge training along with superb customer service that will build clear communtication between the handler and dog leading to a successful, confident team and a healthy relationship that will last a lifetime.



www.statelinecanine.com


----------



## Sambazon (Dec 24, 2020)

Thank you Jax08 and everyone else who has answered so far, very helpful. Appreciated.


----------

